# Best 30W device without going sub-ohm



## Smokey_Robinson (21/1/15)

Hi guys.

Hope you all are well and had a awesome holiday and best for 2015. Also thanks to those sending notices during my birthday. After using my Eleaf Istick 20w for month with my Nautilus mini, I have to say it's one of the best combos. Recently added some Craft Vapour juices and I'm in Vape heaven 

My question is.....I'm looking for a box mod, something smallish that goes up to 30W. I'm not ready to go sub-ohm, so it has to work on Gladius, Nautilus and Kanger Mega clearomizers. But want something that you can just replace battery later. Was looking at the Cloupor mini 30W, Sigelei 30W and Joyetech eVic.

Any info, views and tips welcome.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/1/15)

The Cloupor 30w and sigelei 30w looks sexy. Eleaf just brought out an iStick 30w as well. Maybe even go for the SMOK 50w mini.
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/SMOK-XPRO-M50 and you will always get great service from Skyblue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stochastic (21/1/15)

The IPV mini is also a 30watt device.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv-mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (21/1/15)

I too was in this boat a while ago , and my honest advise , wag 'n bietjie eers. We have had a lot of 'new' and improved mini mods so bound to have some improvements along the way .... I decided to go with the Ipv2 for now and see what the future holds ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (21/1/15)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Hope you all are well and had a awesome holiday and best for 2015. Also thanks to those sending notices during my birthday. After using my Eleaf Istick 20w for month with my Nautilus mini, I have to say it's one of the best combos. Recently added some Craft Vapour juices and I'm in Vape heaven
> 
> ...



Well @Smokey_Robinson , Seen as you love your iStick 20w so much, why not go for the iStick 30w?

Im waiting for one of them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/15)

I've replaced my istick 20w with the clouper mini 30w. 

Not particularly using it to subohm but it's so forgiving when you but a 1 ohm coil, clip the leads and then after filling up the tank find the istick not firing cause it's 0.9ohms  

The clouper mini is a bit heavier than the istick but a good feel in your hand.

The 18650 batteries made that the deal breaker for me , I have a spare batt I keep in the car in case and don't have to worry about carrying a charger cable and then running out of power and looking for a plug at wimpy to charge up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Well @Smokey_Robinson , Seen as you love your iStick 20w so much, why not go for the iStick 30w?
> 
> Im waiting for one of them!



Hi @Oliver Barry. Jip loving my Istick 20W, but looking for something that has removable batteries, don't think it has @30W? Where did you order if I may ask?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/1/15)

Stochastic said:


> The IPV mini is also a 30watt device.
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv-mini



Thanks will take a look.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've replaced my istick 20w with the clouper mini 30w.
> 
> Not particularly using it to subohm but it's so forgiving when you but a 1 ohm coil, clip the leads and then after filling up the tank find the istick not firing cause it's 0.9ohms
> 
> ...



Thanks @shaunnadan for the info.

Seems it is the Cloupon mini or the ipv 2 mini at this stage.........thanks everyone!


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

I'd recommend the Cloupor Mini....got great reviews, so it's a "known quality" device with easy replaceable batteries (magnetic door).
Only drawback it has is that it has about a 1sec delay before firing after it goes to sleep (2 minutes after last fire).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/15)

I have a habit of pulsing my mod before I Vape. Habit I've had since I had the twisp . This overcomes the delay when waking from going to sleep and it's not noticed. 

I think the delay is more beneficial in that it won't misfire in your pocket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I have a habit of pulsing my mod before I Vape. Habit I've had since I had the twisp . This overcomes the delay when waking from going to sleep and it's not noticed.
> 
> I think the delay is more beneficial in that it won't misfire in your pocket



Wow, now that is something I never even considered - it being a safety feature 
It honestly doesn't bother me either, I still intend on getting one, but some people just can't stand the delay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/15)

I've often heard the hiss sound of my istick firing in my pocket so I'm glad for the delay

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've often heard the hiss sound of my istick firing in my pocket so I'm glad for the delay



A snake in your pants 
I've heard that too 

That delay now sounds like a positive instead of a negative

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## John (22/1/15)

Lol. Based on my research on whats available to us, the cloupor mini is a winner. I have one arriving tomorrow, I plan on using it as my daily device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/1/15)

Can't really comment on the other 2, but as far as the eVic Supreme is concerned. I'd advise staying away from it.

*- It has serious micro-arcing issues, (areas around the threading get really hot to the touch) 

- It very inconsistent reading the resistance of atomizers attached to it.

- It isn't a true 30W device (it can only output 6v)

- It is very poorly optimised in terms of standby battery usage

- It is massive and heavy

- The spacing on the threading on the 510 connection, is a bit wonky, meaning that you have to tighten atomisers very tightly to it, which leads to the issue getting worse over the passage of time. 

- The positive part of the 510 connection is not spring loaded, or adjustable in any way, so getting things to sit flush, is very hit or miss

- Compared to the alternatives, it is really overpriced, its in the same ballpark as a Sigelei 100W in terms of price. 

- It's user interface is very cumbersome to use. *

I own one, and I believe that entitles me, to list all the failures of it.

There are many far more capable and desirable fish in the sea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/1/15)

Many thanks to everyone.
Just placed a order with vape club for a Cloupor 30W with a Nautilus mini tank with 2xefest 3100mah batteries and a omni-dok charger

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/15)

awesome combo !

getting 2 batteries and the charger makes your life so much easier. 1 fully charged battery keeps me going for 2-3 days at 20W

you should also get a nice RTA. that cloupermini can really push the clouds depending on your build and the RTA gives you so much more flavour and vape compared to the mAN.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Many thanks to everyone.
> Just placed a order with vape club for a Cloupor 30W with a Nautilus mini tank with 2xefest 3100mah batteries and a omni-dok charger



Fantastic kit, good choice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (23/1/15)

Looking for the same so this thread was a plus for me  Looks like a good kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## John (23/1/15)

My mini arrived today, What a great device for the price. Feels solid and its so small! Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (23/1/15)

Awesome stuff!

That was very quick hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/15)

Cool stuff buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (24/1/15)

@Ashley A courtesy of @JakesSA over at VapeClub. Always speedy service


----------

